# What do you think of this?



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I seen an infomercial on this the other day and I guess they did a good job because at the end of it I said to myself...maybe I do need to get one of these? :HistericalSmiley: Sooo anyways the fluffs aren't bad about getting their nails trimmed but I just trim them I don't file them. So they are still kind of sharp. Theres a video on the page that should start up right away.
http://www.peticure.com/

So what are everyones thoughts??? Should I give it a try? :smhelp:


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

i jsut watched the video.. seems interesting. if you do try it, please let us know how it worked out for you.. i might be interested in getting one too... =)


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

> I seen an infomercial on this the other day and I guess they did a good job because at the end of it I said to myself...maybe I do need to get one of these? :HistericalSmiley: Sooo anyways the fluffs aren't bad about getting their nails trimmed but I just trim them I don't file them. So they are still kind of sharp. Theres a video on the page that should start up right away.
> http://www.peticure.com/
> 
> So what are everyones thoughts??? Should I give it a try? :smhelp:[/B]



I wonder what kind of sound it makes? With my dogs the sound might be enough to make them hate it coming near their feet. But I'd really like to know how well it works if you get one. 

Leslie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I always take Sassy into the vet for nail trims, but for the price I think I will try one of these gadgets. I have always wanted to use a dremel tool but I was afraid of getting her hair caught in it. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> i just watched the video.. seems interesting. if you do try it, please let us know how it worked out for you.. i might be interested in getting one too... =)[/B]


Me, too!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It is just the same as a dremel tool. 

I will not use a dremel on any long-coated dog. You can catch their hair in it and literally pull it out of their body or get ears and tails involved. 

If you keep your dog in a really short cut, then go for it. Get adremel. I always kept the Standard Poo I groomed with super-short dremeled nails.


----------



## Sam I Am (Dec 21, 2007)

I Dremel all of my dogs. For long hair dogs its easy if you use a pair of panty hose and just push their nails through it. The pantyhose keeps all the long hair out of the way. I haven't tried my malt puppy yet, but my golden retriever has very long hair and I used to use the panty hose, but now she just lays in my lap and usually falls asleep, so I don't need it any more.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Just knowing Kosmo-he would not let me get near his feet with anything like that. He won't even let me clip his nails anymore-even though I've tried getting him used to handling his feet since he was a pup. I let the groomers do it. :biggrin:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> It is just the same as a dremel tool.
> 
> I will not use a dremel on any long-coated dog. You can catch their hair in it and literally pull it out of their body or get ears and tails involved.
> 
> If you keep your dog in a really short cut, then go for it. Get adremel. I always kept the Standard Poo I groomed with super-short dremeled nails.[/B]


Jackie, that tool has a guard that has the sanding drum inside and you stick the nail thru a little hole. It has different size holes for different size nails. It also has an auto shut off. I think if you put the nails thru a panty hose and with the guard it should be safe.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

That is a really neat little gadget!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> Jackie, that tool has a guard that has the sanding drum inside and you stick the nail thru a little hole. It has different size holes for different size nails. It also has an auto shut off. I think if you put the nails thru a panty hose and with the guard it should be safe.[/B]



Its more the ear hair and tail hair that tends to get caught. I've used the panty hose before for dogs with feathering, but I still wouldn't risk it with a long coated dog IMO.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

huaaah that video makes me feel the pain, even just watching the illustration. that must be very hurtful.

I am lucky, with heini, I only needed to clip his nails in the first year. he seems to be walking his nails off by walking on concrete every day. I don*t have to cut no more.

the dremel idea is interesting too, I never thought of that. but getting caught in it with long hair...huaaa, that even sounds more scary.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I am new with all this grooming stuff. But it just sounds easier to drop my Clifford off once a month and get a bath, anal gland cut, hiney cut, and nails trimmed, and topping off with a bow for $16. I don't think I will ever attempt cutting his nails, chicken I guess. But you guys are way more experienced then I am.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

The groomer trims Perri's nails with just a clipper, and doesn't have to use a dremel tool bc his just aren't sharp at all afterwards. I'm glad though bc I'd be hesitant to use one. They have a dremel type file for us too, you know at nail salons when you get fake nails. Sometimes I get the gel nails, and I can't let them use that to file them because it's really uncomfortable. I admit that I am a big baby, but I can't help but think it doesn't feel good to them either...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=502004
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always hold Sassy on my lap for grooming so I feel confident I would not get her ear hair caught.


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm definitely interested!


----------



## amatarrese (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm thinking about getting one myself. I like the fact that I could use one tool to trim and smooth all of my pets' nails, from Minnie to my cats and even Gracie the Black Lab! I think I'll order one on payday...


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

It does sound great, doesn't it? I do wonder how much noise it makes. Maybe someone will try it out and let us know.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Has anyone tried this gadget, yet? I saw the commercial again today and am thinking about getting it but wanted others opinions, first. Thanks.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I saw this on TV the other night and was thinking about trying it!!

If you do, you'll have to let us know how it works.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I have seen some bad reviews on this on GroomerTalk, I think the main complaint was that the batteries wouldn't stay charged. I don't know if the problem has been fixed or not.



Joy


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

Here is a good discussion on the product. Be sure to read beyond the initial complaints as the creator of the product strives to work out all the bugs. It sounded like after March 2008, most of the problems would be corrected...Again, be sure to read beyond the first negative review...

http://groomblog.blogspot.com/2007/12/peti...s-groomers.html


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Here is a thread I started on this a few weeks ago. It has some links in it to yet another thread here on SM and a product review. I do think the owner is on to something with this tool and is honestly trying to correct any problems. I know a couple of people who have ordered it and have not recieved it yet. It's been a very long time, but I guess understandable if they are trying to work out some kinks.

Personally, I think it looks easier and safer to use for us who are not professionals then a dremel. Once one of the people I know actually get theirs and use it, I'll let you all know.

SM Link to Peticure Tool


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

For the first two years of her life cutting *TINK*'s nails with nail clippers was a major battle. She would try to bite the clippers. Then her groomer showed me how to dremel them. I purchased a Minimite 2 speed Dremel tool and have been using it with great success for 3 years now. When I first used it I got her tail caught in it but the tool has an automatic shut off. It didn't hurt her at all. Scared me to death, though! After that I started putting her in my lap on her back to Dremel her nails. It is much easier and you can see how close you are getting to the quick better. I only file each nail for about 5 seconds because the nail will get too hot if you leave the tool on it any longer than that. The tool is not too loud and doesn't scare her. She is much more relaxed now that I don't use the standard nail cutters. You just have to be very careful NOT to get any hair caught in the tool. I found out that the Peticure sells a guard that fits over the Dremel tools but not the Minimite, unfortunately. The Peticure looks like a great idea if it is as powerful and the rechargeable battery lasts as long as the Minimite. I wish Peticure would make a guard to fit over the Minimite. I would definitely buy one.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'd be concerned it would drill too deeply since they have such
tiny nails.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Ok, I just ordered the attachment piece to fit our dremmel. My son uses it on his lab, but he saw the video on the website and thought it was worth trying.
I will let you know as soon as we try it out  
Hope it works! rayer:


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

> I'd be concerned it would drill too deeply since they have such
> tiny nails.[/B]


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

> Ok, I just ordered the attachment piece to fit our dremmel. My son uses it on his lab, but he saw the video on the website and thought it was worth trying.
> I will let you know as soon as we try it out
> Hope it works! rayer:[/B]


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

Yes, I would love to know how the attachment tool works on the Dremel. I just remembered my Hubby has a regular Dremel so I could put the attachment on it rather than the Minimite.


----------



## Lisacisme (Feb 21, 2008)

Where did you order the attachment from? I've searched and can't find one.

Thanks!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> Where did you order the attachment from? I've searched and can't find one.
> 
> Thanks![/B]



Peticure-Safe-Guard

I read all the reviews suggested in this thread and I'm still on the fence about ordering one or the drimmel and purchasing the guard. Thanks for all of your suggestions, everyone.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

My sister did order this for her yorkies. She said she just got it in. It took a LONG time to come in. Apparently, it is a popular item and was backordered. She hasn't used it yet, but has started with the instructions. It sounds like the first thing to do is to get the dog accustomed to the sound, then work one nail each time until the dog is accustomed.

JMM has a good point tho about the hair. I really haven't seen the tool myself.."up close and personal", but will try to look at my sisters soon. she said today that we could share it instead of buying another one.

Until then, Little Miss Do Da will have her nails clipped the old fashioned way....doggie nail clippers lol


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Just an update. I spoke with my sister who purchased the peticure last night. She is very excited about it. She has 4 hyper yorkies. She loves the tool and said it worked like a charm! If you have any questions about it, I can ask her.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for update about how much your sister likes it. I still haven't ordered, but might.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I ordered the Peticure and got it. I think I am going to love it. I tried it on Chloe and she did not mind a bit. The last time I cut her nails I did a real number on her. I was sick to my stomach for hurting her but with the Peticure I don't think I will ever have to go through that agin and more important, neither will Chloe. :smheat:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, I went Zippy shopping today. I bought the Andis Clippers, some new fancy scissors and the kind of scissors that have teeth to even out cut lines. Sassy's mommy knows what they are...lol I forgot what they are called. I also ordered the newer Peticure...called Peticure Elite. They show/claim NO hair catching. This is suppose to be an improvement. Also, suppose to run smoother. lol a month from now...I should have it...I hope!


----------

